
Ask HN: Playlists for teaching perfect pitch to toddlers? - Gabrielfair
Does anyone have any music playlists for encouraging my toddler to learn perfect pitch?<p>Or any information about which types and styles of music are more conducive for their development of a music ear?
======
mantesso
Rick Beato has some videos about how he trained his kids:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TgFdics3uKo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TgFdics3uKo)
I never tried anything similar nor have a music background but found it
fascniting to watch it

